# interior design



## illeana (Jan 6, 2006)

Finally, an original tabletop item that has a beautiful design and is of the highest quality! Kei Creations has broken the mold of traditional companies that keep producing the same designs that have been coming out of China for the last 10 years. Well Done  I look forward to your new designs.
	A great gift for children!! I have bought the animal plates for my kids and sisters kids and they love the product. The plates are durable and 100% microwave, oven and food safe. Really, an original gift idea!!!
	I have transformed my living room into an African theme entertainment area. The Serengeti Collection from kei Creations has provided the finishing touches to this African décor. I could not be more impressed with the quality and details of the design  great product!!!


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 12, 2006)

Is there an web address to view this product?


----------

